# Wood in Bailey



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

_*Unless you ended up moving the log when you were pulling on it, the right side of the log is really good. Wide enough to fit two boats through. It was on Saturday anyway.
*_


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like you came through after we did on Sat. so it's in the same place. Like I said, probably no problem passing by it - I did the first time. Personally just like to error on the side of caution passing by new wood - never know what's lurking underneath the surface - so thought I'd pass along the info.



CO_Patrick said:


> _*Unless you ended up moving the log when you were pulling on it, the right side of the log is really good. Wide enough to fit two boats through. It was on Saturday anyway.
> *_


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*No no, it's good to let people know. I just spaced it off. I was just letting others know they are safe going down river right. The reason I know it's wide enough for two boats is due to me rolling about twenty yards above it and someone stacking up with me. The two of us went through the right side of the log at the same time, and neither of us had any problems.*


----------

